# Μπασκετικά



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2013)

Με άσχημη είδηση ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα: Πέθανε ο Φίλιππος Συρίγος, στα 65 του.

Τον είχα αθλητικό αρχισυντάκτη για ένα χρόνο μόνο, όταν έγραφα το ημερήσιο σκάκι στην «Ε». Μπασκετικός 100%, κατά παραχώρηση ασχολιόταν με άλλα αθλήματα και δεν χώνευε το σκάκι καθόλου, το θεωρούσε παραξενιά του Τεγόπουλου. Δεν θα ξεχάσω όμως ποτέ ότι όταν του τηλεφώνησα αργά το βράδυ, μόλις τελείωσε το ματς Καρπόβ-Κασπάροβ, ενώ είχε κλείσει η ύλη, αν προλαβαίναμε να βάλουμε το αποτέλεσμα, ότι σταμάτησε όλα τα αθλητικά για να στριμώξει κάπου τη μικρή είδηση.

Ήταν σωστός δημοσιογράφος που σπικάρισε πολλά· η εμβληματική μετάδοσή του θα είναι όμως για πάντα αυτή:






Ας είναι ελαφρό το χώμα του!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2013)

Στα 65, ε; Κρίμα...


----------



## Earion (Oct 14, 2013)

Αφού ανοίξαμε μπασκετικό νήμα, ας θυμηθούμε και τον *Γιώργο Αμερικάνο*, που έφυγε την περασμένη βδομάδα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 14, 2013)

Πολύ μεγάλος ο Φίλιππος Συρίγος, έφαγε ακόμα και μαχαιριά από αντιφρονούντες. Και σίγουρα έφερε το μπάσκετ στα σπίτια μας, αφού όπως διαβάζω επέμενε για μετάδοση αγώνα κάθε Σάββατο το μακρινό και οργουελικό 1984.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Έφερε επίσης το νυσταλέο ύφος στην αθλητική ενημέρωση. 

Ή μόνο σε μένα έμοιαζε σα να νυστάζει όποτε εμφανιζόταν;


----------



## rogne (Oct 14, 2013)

Όσο περνούσαν τα χρόνια, τόσο πιο ζωηρός γινόταν στις μεταδόσεις του (και ακόμα πιο γλαφυρός στα σχόλιά του, εντός κι εκτός μεταδόσεων). Μας μεγάλωσε μπασκετικά. RIP.


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2013)

rogne said:


> ... Μας μεγάλωσε μπασκετικά. *RIP*.



Ας αναπαυθεί εν Ειρήνης και Φιλίας, όπως θα του άρεσε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Confused Basketball Players - Slovak Republic vs Mexico FIBA U17 World Championships






Got the ball, lost her bearings, scored in her own hoop. But the game goes on, the wrong way home. 

Ακούσια αυτογκόλ δεν βλέπουμε σπάνια, αυτοκαλάθια όμως και με τέτοια αποφασιστικότητα...


----------



## Themis (Jul 1, 2014)

Μήπως η συνέχιση του παιχνιδιού με αλλαγή μπασκέτας εμπίπτει στο resilience;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 1, 2014)

Ρεζίλια πράγματα...

(Το καλάθι δεν έχει περαστεί, πάντως, στην οθόνη.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

...
Offence, offence! 
No, no, the other way! 
Defense, defense!


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> Ακούσια αυτογκόλ δεν βλέπουμε σπάνια, αυτοκαλάθια όμως και με τέτοια αποφασιστικότητα...



Υπάρχουν κι άλλου είδους αυτοκαλάθια, αλλά όχι με την ίδια αποφασιστικότητα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

Θρύλε αλήτη, πάρτο στη Μαδρίτη!


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2015)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι το πρώτο final four που είναι 100% εξασφαλισμένο ότι κάποιος Έλληνας θα σηκώσει την κούπα, ενώ υπάρχουν 50% πιθανότητες νικητής να είναι Έλληνας προπονητής. Ε, αντί να τη σηκώσει την κούπα ο Μπουρούσης της Ρεάλ, ο Ζήσης της Φενέρμπαχτσε, ο προπονητής Ιτούδης της ΤΣΣΚΑ, ας είναι οι περισσότεροι της refuse to lose ομάδας από τον Πειραιά.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 24, 2015)

Μπράβο στον Ολυμπιακό! Κάθισα και είδα το ματς και πανηγύριζα σαν φίλαθλός του στο τέλος... :) 

Ο Ολυμπιακός για να το πάρει πρέπει να κάνει δύο *υπερβάσεις* ακόμα. Οπότε, αν δεν γίνουν, ψηφίζω Δημήτρη Ιτούδη για να ξεκινήσει τη συλλογή του...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

(Και αφού είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ) ορίστε το buzzer-beater σε πέντε γλώσσες. (Από όπου έμαθα ότι στα σέρβικα το τρίποντο λέγεται _τρόικα_ και στα ισπανικά ο Kill Bill ονομάζεται Εσπανούλης...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 24, 2015)

Εδώ βέβαια ο άλλος το γράφει bazzer beater (μάλλον εκ του brazzer):


----------



## pidyo (Apr 24, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Ο Ολυμπιακός για να το πάρει πρέπει να κάνει δύο *υπερβάσεις* ακόμα.



Η κύρια επιτυχία Ολυμπιακού (κυρίως) και Παναθηναϊκού μετά το ευρωπαϊκό τρόπαιο του Παναθηναϊκού το 2011, όταν δηλαδή και οι δύο ομάδες μείωσαν εντυπωσιακά τον προϋπολογισμό τους, με αποτέλεσμα να παίζουν με αντιπάλους τρεις και τέσσερις φορές πλουσιότερους, είναι ότι διατήρησαν ένα πνεύμα νικητή που αναγκάζει τους αντιπάλους να αγχώνονται ακόμη κι όταν είναι το ξεκάθαρο φαβορί. Και δεν μιλάω μόνο για στιγμιότυπα όπως η ανατροπή από το -19 της Κωνσταντινούπολης, αλλά και για μικρότερης κλίμακας επιτυχίας. Ο φετινός Παναθηναϊκός, για παράδειγμα, ήταν από τους χειρότερους των τελευταίων ετών. Κι όμως, νίκησε μια φορά τους Ρώσους με τα τεράστια συμβόλαια, μεγάλο φαβορί για το φετινό τρόπαιο, και λίγο έλειψε να τους νικήσει και δεύτερη. Ο φετινός Ολυμπιακός άρχισε τη χρονιά με κάκιστες εμφανίσεις και τελικά απέκλεισε το άλλο φετινό φαβορί, την Μπαρτσελόνα, νικώντας για πρώτη φορά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στη Βαρκελώνη.

Δεν έχω υπάρξει αθλητής, αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι ψυχολογικά πολύ υποβοηθητικό να ξέρεις ότι είσαι το αουτσάιντερ και παρ' όλα αυτά το φαβορί να σε φοβάται. Ο Ολυμπιακός πάει σε άλλο ένα final four με πολύ μικρές πιθανότητες επιτυχίας, οπότε δεν έχει κάτι να χάσει.


----------



## pidyo (May 15, 2015)

Απεχθάνομαι τα αθλητικά κλισέ, αλλά είναι κάποιες φορές που δεν μπορείς να μη χρησιμοποιήσεις τη φράση refuse to lose.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2015)

Ισπανούληδες στη Μαδρίτη


----------



## pidyo (May 16, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Δεν έχω υπάρξει αθλητής, αλλά φαντάζομαι είναι ψυχολογικά πολύ υποβοηθητικό να ξέρεις ότι είσαι το αουτσάιντερ και παρ' όλα αυτά το φαβορί να σε φοβάται.



Είχα ξεχάσει ότι είχα προβλέψει μια βασική πτυχή του χτεσινού ημιτελικού. Οι Ρώσοι δεν ήταν μόνο το φαβορί πριν από τον αγώνα (πολλαπλάσιο μπάτζετ, περισσότεροι παίκτες πρώτου επιπέδου, καλύτερες εμφανίσεις). Έπαιζαν καλύτερα και ήταν μπροστά στο σκορ σε όλον τον αγώνα: 4 λεπτά και κάτι πριν από τη λήξη είχαν ένα σχετικά άνετο προβάδισμα 9 πόντων. Και όμως, ο πρόεδρος της ομάδας που καθόταν στον πάγκο και τον έδειχναν συνεχώς οι κάμερες είχε ένα παγωμένο βλέμμα _φόβου_.


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2015)

Ας απαθανατίσουμε το εμπνευσμένο τρίποντο του Σπανούλη.


----------



## azimuthios (May 16, 2015)

Τρομερή και άκρως ζηλευτή νίκη του Ολυμπιακού! Άντε, ας το πάρει τώρα! Χίλια μπράβο!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2015)

Μετά τη χτεσινή της εμφάνιση, όπου διέλυσε τη Φενερμπαχτσέ, η Ρεάλ είναι το αδιαφιλονίκητο φαβορί να σηκώσει επιτέλους την κούπα στο σπίτι της μετά από δύο αποτυχημένα Φ4.


----------



## azimuthios (May 16, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχουν φαβορί. Ειδικά με αυτά που κάνει ο Ολυμπιακός τα τελευταία χρόνια. Ξέρω πως το λες για να αποφορτίζεσαι, Δόκτορα. Αν υπήρχαν φαβορί στο Φάιναλ Φορ, τότε ο Ολυμπιακός δεν έπρεπε να κατέβει χθες. 

Για κοίτα που εγώ υποστηρίζω Ολυμπιακό... Τι άλλο θα δούμε;!!! :twit:


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> ...
> Για κοίτα που εγώ υποστηρίζω Ολυμπιακό... Τι άλλο θα δούμε;!!! :twit:



«Σιγαρέττα Παναθηναϊκός», από το 1930, για να πάνε κάτω τα φαρμάκια, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά.  







http://www.paliaathina.com/gr/pages...diafimisi-toy-1930-tsigara-panathinaikos.html


----------



## Raiden (May 16, 2015)

Εύχομαι να σηκώσει και την 4η κούπα στην ιστορία του.


----------



## pidyo (May 17, 2015)

Θρίαμβος του ορθολογισμού απόψε. Ο Σπανούλης έπαιρνε το κύπελλο κάθε φορά που η σύζυγός του ήταν έγκυος, ο Ολυμπιακός είχε πάρει το κύπελλο τις δύο προηγούμενες φορές που είχε, όπως φέτος με τον Σφαιρόπουλο, για πρώτη χρονιά στον πάγκο προπονητή που είχε δουλέψει αμέσως πριν δυο χρόνια στον Πανιώνιο (Ίβκοβιτς το 1996, Μπαρτζώκας το 2012). 

Δεν δούλεψαν τα γούρια όμως και νίκησε η καλύτερη ομάδα που έπαιζε στην έδρα της. Δεν είναι κάθε μέρα της υπέρβασης. Άντε, του χρόνου πάλι.


----------



## azimuthios (May 18, 2015)

Κρίμα για τον Ολυμπιακό... Το 6-3 παραμένει... ;) 

Είπαμε, υποστηρίξαμε τον Ολυμπιακό στον ημιτελικό, αλλά μην υπερβάλλουμε κιόλας! :woot:


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2015)

Full-court buzzer beater. Να καταγραφεί. Από δύο γωνίες λήψης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2016)

Ωραίο μπουναμά έκανε στους φίλους του ο Γιάννης.


----------



## rogne (Dec 25, 2016)

Αν συνεχίσει να παίζει στην Εθνική τα επόμενα χρόνια, μπορεί να γίνει ευλογία ή κατάρα για κάθε ομοσπονδιακό προπονητή: σύντομα θα απαγορεύεται να αποτύχει μια ομάδα που θα έχει στις τάξεις της έναν απ' τους 5-10 καλύτερους παίχτες στον πλανήτη.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 27, 2016)

Εγώ πάλι δεν ξέρω τι έχω πάθει, αλλά όσο βλέπω το Γιάννη σκέφτομαι πόσο περήφανη θα είναι γι' αυτόν η μαμά του (και ο μπαμπάς του, οκ :))

Rogne, δεν συμφωνώ με την κατάρα/ευλογία: η εθνική της Βραζιλίας στο τελευταίο Μουντιάλ δεν τα πήγε καλά, παρόλο που είχε στις τάξεις της αστέρια μεγάλου βεληνεκούς, ακριβώς επειδή όλα αυτά τα αστέρια έπαιζαν όλο το χρόνο σε άλλες χώρες και δεν είχαν χρόνο να προπονηθούν μαζί ώστε να λειτουργούν ως ομάδα. Εγώ σε κάποια ματς είχα την αίσθηση ότι παίζουν όπως σε κάτι πανηγύρια τοπικά, όπου προσπαθούν να βγουν στην κορφή του χορού 3-4 άτομα ταυτόχρονα. 

Επομένως, μαζί με τους καλούς παίχτες, εξίσου μεγάλη σημασία θα έχει αν θα μπορούν να δουλέψουν μαζί και ως ομάδα προτού παίξουν σε σημαντικές διοργανώσεις.


----------



## rogne (Dec 27, 2016)

Σου βγάζει το μητρικό ένστικτο ο Γιάννης, όπως βέβαια και το πατρικό σε άλλους. 

Θα το παίξω τώρα ειδήμων αθλητικός αναλυτής, ζητώ κατανόηση. Κατ' αρχάς, η Βραζιλία πρόπερσι α) δεν τα πήγε και τόσο χάλια, στα ημιτελικά του Μουντιάλ έφτασε, και β) δεν είχε και τίποτα παιχταράδες, δύο είχε που ξεχώριζαν σαν ηγέτες (τον Νεϊμάρ και τον Τιάγκο Σίλβα), έλειπαν και οι δύο στον ημιτελικό, κι έτσι ήρθε η συντριβή (για να το απλουστεύσω κάπως). Ισχύει βέβαια γενικά αυτό που γράφεις για την ομαδική λειτουργία, στο μπάσκετ ωστόσο οι προσωπικότητες βγαίνουν στο προσκήνιο ακόμα πιο έντονα, από τη φύση του παιχνιδιού. Και στην περίπτωση του Γιάννη δεν ήμουν ακριβής: αν είναι καλά το παιδί, δεν θα λέμε στο εγγύς μέλλον ότι θα είναι ανάμεσα στους 5-10 καλύτερους του κόσμου, θα συζητάμε στα σοβαρά αν είναι ο καλύτερος ή, στη χειρότερη, ο δεύτερος καλύτερος. Ο προπονητής του στην Αμερική, πρώην μεγάλος πλεϊμέικερ και σπουδαίο μπασκετικό μυαλό, υποστηρίζει ότι έχει τη στόφα του Τζόρνταν ή του Λεμπρόν. Και καμιά εθνική ομάδα δεν θα επιτρεπόταν να αποτύχει έχοντας τον Τζόρνταν ή τον Λεμπρόν (στην περίπτωση του οποίου, βέβαια, οι ΗΠΑ απέτυχαν δις, όταν ο Λεμπρόν ήταν 20-22 χρονών, και μετά ποτέ ξανά, με ή χωρίς τον Λεμπρόν...). 

Ολοκληρώνω με θράσος, προτείνοντας συνταγή επιτυχίας σε ομοσπονδιακούς προπονητές: με τον Γιάννη μέσα, βρίσκεις 2-3 καλούς αμυντικούς ψηλούς (δηλ. τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο από ταλέντο) και φροντίζεις γύρω-γύρω οι κοντοί, ό,τι άλλο κι αν είναι, να μπορούν να σουτάρουν, να απειλούν από την περιφέρεια, για να μην κλείνουν οι άμυνες πάνω στον Γιάννη. Το κάνεις αυτό και αρχίζεις να μετράς μετάλλια! 
:clap:


----------



## rogne (Jan 1, 2017)

Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## rogne (Jan 5, 2017)

Με κίνδυνο να γίνει το νήμα Giannis watch, αλλά ας είναι, γιορτές έχουμε ακόμα (και άλλωστε ο Νίκελ φταίει που το ξεκίνησε )...

Μια αμιγώς μπασκετική αποθέωση (η τελευταία μέχρι την επόμενη): *Giannis takes Manhattan*


----------



## Palavra (Jan 5, 2017)

Και από εκεί (θξ!), εδώ: Giannis Antetokounmpo: The Most Intriguing Point Guard In NBA History


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 5, 2017)

Και να προσθέσω και εδώ κάτι που έμαθα πρόσφατα. Οι Μπακς έχουν αποσύρει το 33 του Καρίμ Αμπντούλ-Τζαμπάρ, άρα η επιλογή του 34 δεν είναι και τόσο τυχαία...


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 5, 2017)

Περιμένω πώς και πώς τον Αμερικανό αθλητικογράφο που θα εξηγήσει ότι _his last name is actually *Adetokunbo*; the weird spelling is a result of Greece's idiotic transcription rules_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 5, 2017)

dharvatis said:


> Περιμένω πώς και πώς τον Αμερικανό αθλητικογράφο που θα εξηγήσει ότι _his last name is actually *Adetokunbo*; the weird spelling is a result of Greece's idiotic transcription rules_.



Αν τον απασχολεί τόσο, ας ζήταγε να του γράφουν το όνομα στο διαβατήριο όπως είναι το "σωστό" (που είναι αυτό που κάνω εγώ από πριν ακόμα γεννηθεί ο νεαρός μπασκετμπωλίστας).


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2017)

41 πόντους σε έναν αγώνα! Top performer ο Γιάννης!

*Giannis Antetokounmpo Career High 41 Points*


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2017)

Η άξια εμφάνιση του Γιάννη στο All-Star Game (2017). Η δυσκολία των εκφωνητών να προφέρουν το επώνυμό του. Και η εικονογράφηση του ιδιωματισμού: *I don't want to be posterized*.


----------



## SBE (Feb 20, 2017)

"Η δυσκολία των εκφωνητών"
Εμ δεν βοηθάει το ότι το όνομά του έχει μεταγραφεί απο το λατινικό αλφάβητο της Νιγηρίας στο ελληνικό και μετά στο λατινικό των ελληνικών διαβατηρίων.


----------



## rogne (Feb 20, 2017)

Ενώ ένα Adetokubo θα τους έλυνε τη γλώσσα; Αμφίβολο. Υποθέτω μάλιστα ότι όλοι πλέον έχουν πάρει οδηγίες προφοράς (μια φιλική προς το χρήστη φωνητική γραφή του ονόματος), αλλά προφανώς λίγο μετράει.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2017)

nickel said:


> ... Και η εικονογράφηση του ιδιωματισμού: *I don't want to be posterized*.



«Δε θέλω να γίνω πόστερ». Ή αν θέλουμε κάτι ελληνικότερο, «δε θέλω να γίνω _*δακτυλοδεικτούμενος*_» (που φέρεται ως παράδειγμα προς μίμηση ή αποφυγή). 

A *poster child*, no less. A new thread is spun:* posterized*. Καρφώστε εκεί αν θέλετε.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2017)

SBE said:


> "Η δυσκολία των εκφωνητών"
> Εμ δεν βοηθάει το ότι το όνομά του έχει μεταγραφεί απο το λατινικό αλφάβητο της Νιγηρίας στο ελληνικό και μετά στο λατινικό των ελληνικών διαβατηρίων.



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος νιγηριανιστί γράφεται Adetokunbo και σίγουρα δεν έχει το nmp που μπερδέυει. 
Αλλά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αν γίνει μεγάλη φίρμα θα τον ξέρουνε όλοι με το μικρό.


----------



## rogne (Apr 11, 2017)

Είναι εποχή των ρεκόρ στο αμερικανικό μπάσκετ, αλλά *Giannis Antetokounmpo should become the 1st player to finish top-20 in all major stats*. Πρώτος. Στην ιστορία του αμερικανικού μπάσκετ.

ΥΓ. Και το... λεξιλογικό συμπέρασμα του αρθρογράφου: "Maybe we just use _Giannis_, because nothing else really sums it up quite right".


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/8801202320...120232036236/1017325998315658/?type=3&theater


----------

